# Kids Have Fewer Days of Abdominal Pain When Using Relaxation Technique



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMind-Body Technique Eases Kids' Gut PainKids Have Fewer Days of Abdominal Pain When Using Relaxation Technique http://my.webmd.com/content/article/72/815...C-9531713CA348}


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

This is interesting. I wonder if we were all just more relaxed, if things would be better. I always feel better when I have less to worry about. Too bad things are so hectic for all of us







.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

erinjk, relaxtion techniques and such are a big part of IBS management. They do numerous good things for the body and IBS symptoms.Using Relaxation inCoping with Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...fgidc/relax.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIUsing Relaxation inCoping with Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...fgidc/relax.htm


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks Eric that's really cool!







. I'll try almost everything nowadays just to stop the pain


----------

